# super secret cleaning method



## Ben (Apr 9, 2012)

A few months back there was a popular post in here called â€œthe super secret cleaning methodâ€â€¦ I am about to begin a quest to discover this method.  However I would like to ask those of you that are in the know, is there really a discoverable cleaning method unknown to the masses or will I be chasing my tail (and wasting time and money) trying to find something nonexistent?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 9, 2012)

> is there really a discoverable cleaning method unknown to the masses or will I be chasing my tail


 
 I think I caught a glimse of it[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

Waterboarding might get it out of them.. []


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Ben
> 
> A few months back there was a popular post in here called â€œthe super secret cleaning methodâ€â€¦ I am about to begin a quest to discover this method.  However I would like to ask those of you that are in the know, is there really a discoverable cleaning method unknown to the masses or will I be chasing my tail (and wasting time and money) trying to find something nonexistent?


 It exists, the results are amazing, you will never be told what the method is even if you guess correctly. It is very time consuming and a real PITA and that's why the guys who know don't want to do alot of bottles....even their own unless they are really worthy...Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 9, 2012)

> It is very time consuming and a real PITA and that's why the guys who know don't want to do alot of bottles


 
 sounds like a candidate for outsourcing to southeast asia


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2012)

OKâ€¦ 
 #1: Find a Sasquatchâ€¦ I am a Sasquatch
 #2: Polish up my water boarding skillsâ€¦ will do that later this week
 #3: Be prepared to spend a lot of time on thisâ€¦  hmmmm, my goal out of this quest is â€œless time spent cleaning but yet have a cleaner bottlesâ€â€¦ 
 #4: Get in touch with contacts in Indonesia for outsourcing work loadâ€¦ my point of contact for water boarding lives in Malaysiaâ€¦ can kill two birds with one stoneâ€¦ 

 Alright!!!


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 9, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> sounds like a candidate for outsourcing to southeast asia


 Those Southeast Asians can't be trusted with the secret either...[]


----------



## edndlm (Apr 9, 2012)

What Jim says is correct .. It exists & it works .  I won't tell you what it entails , but I said what it wasn't in last lengthy round of forum posts . I did find out from talking with JJ that the now deceased person who originally discovered it , sold it to him ( JJ ) & another bottle cleaner ( which I didn't know previously that another person existed ) made both of them sign the agreements . JJ was not sure if the other person is still involved in bottles or even still alive , as he hasn't seen him in several years . I did make sure I got all the names ( of the parties ) correct & double checked all the history with JJ , so I made sure I said nothing incorrectly previously , which I didn't . The only part I didn't know ( or forgot over time ) was that there was a 2nd person , who also was told , for a price , about the method , in the beginning by the inventor .


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yikes, I was hoping this topic would die down... Anyway I am good friends with a guy that knows it, and he tells me that all involved have no plans to divulge the method. I have seen (and own examples of) the results, so I know it's like a miracle. That said, all I know about it is that the outside is done "by hand" and takes a while, and the inside is done like a normal tumbling machine. I suspect buffing is involved in some way, but I can't be sure. All I know is the results are 1000X better than tumbling, and less destructive too.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 9, 2012)

how can it ever die with hyperbole like '1000X better than tumbling' thrown around?[]


----------



## edndlm (Apr 9, 2012)

Connor , it is NOT tumbling that does the inside . Respectfully , unless you've seen it , which you haven't , then saying it is would be misleading and unfair to someone who is trying to figure it out for themselves .


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

Is a cotton candy machine involved?


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2012)

It is the â€œbetter mouse trapâ€ of this hobby, it will never die down or go away[]â€¦ I have some ideas that I will be tryingâ€¦ none of which will require tumbling or cotton candy machines[]â€¦


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

> Yikes, I was hoping this topic would die down... Anyway I am good friends with a guy that knows it, and he tells me that all involved have no plans to divulge the method. I have seen (and own examples of) the results, so I know it's like a miracle.


 


> ...unless you've seen it , which you haven't , then saying it is would be misleading and unfair to someone who is trying to figure it out for themselves .


 
 Hey Edward and Connor,

 This secret sauce business is always an entertaining ramble.

 Edward, and fellow Super Secret Jedi, I hope you all are well, in good health, and avoid group helicopter flights. [8D] Is there any mulling of succession of knowledge procedures. Is it more a Mayan Codex kinda thing?







 Are you allowed to give hints? Does it involve any smithing techniques?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  edndlm
> 
> Connor , it is NOT tumbling that does the inside . Respectfully , unless you've seen it , which you haven't , then saying it is would be misleading and unfair to someone who is trying to figure it out for themselves .


 
 Huh... I always assumed it was, due to Tom saying the inside is done "by machine". If it's not tumbling, glad I now know otherwise.

 I as much as anyone want to know the secret... I'd volunteer my bottles for inspection by experts if that's what it takes to discover it. I don't think anybody who knows it specifically _wants_ the method to stay secret for any selfish reasons, they just don't want to be the ones to divulge it, for the complicated litany of reasons already discussed before.


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2012)

I am confident that if there is â€œmore than one way to skin a catâ€ than there must also be â€œmore than one way to clean a bottleâ€â€¦ I started this thread because I just needed to know for sure that it can be done at least one way... like I said, I donâ€™t plan to duplicate what has been done, but find another wayâ€¦  (on a side note, should I never find another way, I will be looking for someone to water board [])


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

..start looking... []


----------



## edndlm (Apr 9, 2012)

Connor , they should look at your amber ink and blob before & after photos and see them in person , but I don't think it will help much . Reverse engineering is a good idea , but not sure it can be done from the end result backwards in these cases . There will always be doubters , but the results can't be denied . If someone can do that by tumbling or chemicals then my hats off to them , if not then .....


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 17, 2012)

OK I know you guys wish this would just go away but I'm with Ben on this one. I want something to easily clean a bottle that I can just spray it on and wipe it off. Not a sick one, if a bottle is sick, it's sick. But you know that milky haze that looks like you could rub it off with a little spit on your finger and no matter what you do it keeps coming back? 

   Well hang in there fellas, I've been workin on it. So far I've tried Limaway, CLR, Drano, coca cola, pepsi, bleach, finger nail polish remover with acetone, Limaway and bleach, cat litter and vineger, rust remover, engine degreaser, chrome polish, rust remover and lemon juice, rust remover and vineger and finally ground up banana peels and pepper. ( I saw a guy shine his shoes on tv once with a banana peal ) 
 Sorry to say my results have been inconclusive thus far.










    If only Mcguyver was still around! Anyway I'm changing course and now believe that I am closing in on the answer.     
 "Reverse Electro Plating" !!
  Does anyone know if battery acid can eat glass?
 I'll keep you updated.


 Chuck


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2012)

If you want an easy way to clear up sickness, get a can of water-based clear gloss polyurethane, a coat hanger, a cotton ball, and a rubber band and swab the interior.. if it's sick outside, spray it with a spray can of the same stuff.. it's cheating, but if you mention it at the time of sale it's OK.. the water-based stuff will tumble off pretty easily..


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah I was just making fun of myself. I spent the last two days experimenting on this little clear owl bottle and was running out of stuff to try when I came across a half bottle of battery acid. Started to pour it in and came to my senses. Thought it was kinda funny so figured I'd vent.

 Chuck


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 17, 2012)

> I want something to easily clean a bottle that I can just spray it on and wipe it off. Not a sick one, if a bottle is sick, it's sick. But you know that milky haze that looks like you could rub it off with a little spit on your finger and no matter what you do it keeps coming back?


 

 I find Bar Keeper's friend works well for me on lime/calcium stained glass. Its relatively safe too.
 It uses the organic Oxalic Acid.
 Doing the inside is just a bit tricky.
 As you noted it is impossible to clean a sick bottle. Once the surface is gone, its gone.


----------



## blade (Apr 18, 2012)

Does it involve a time machine ? 
 Chris


----------



## silverminerich (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if bong cleaner would work there are several on the market that do the job well formula 420 and many others.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, bong cleaner that's the secret!




> ORIGINAL:  silverminerich
> 
> I wonder if bong cleaner would work there are several on the market that do the job well formula 420 and many others.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 4, 2012)

WHATS A BONG.....?[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have a bong, nor any bong cleaner, but it'd certainly be worth a try... The idea is the same, so you might get similar results.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I dont use it on my prized blobs because I like to leave the original look but there is one sure fire method that never let me down (used on medicines a few years ago, dont do it anymore because i live in an apartment and there are fumes)

 C.L.R.! [] (im being serious though it does work


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 4, 2012)

Back in the day, I made a bong out of a mason jar.. I forget what happened to it..


----------



## 1historyhunter (Aug 31, 2012)

chuck..im not sure if someone answered your question about battery acid and glass. telegraph batteries were a glass jar late 1800s. called the edison battery.im new to this site,but i hope i can help


----------



## suzanne (Sep 1, 2012)

Charlie, it doesn't surprise me much that you forgot where it is.  Dana and her friends borrowed my mom's truck  and were rolling dirty at the city park. . . apparently they were overcome by the fumes in the truck as they cruised the rolling hills past lakes and gardens and they parked  (sort of) and staggered out of the truck for some air.  

 I got home from a grueling day at work around 6pm and Sara told me that Dana had taken her freinds to the park in mom's truck and they were smoking pot and lost the truck keys.  I didn't know there was a duplicate so I spent some hours searching the grass at the park.  Finally duplicates were discovered and the Chevy was rescued.  I do believe that's the last time Dana ever smoked.  Praise the Lord.


----------



## rd1550 (Sep 1, 2012)

step up and win a Yankee Wonder watch with a simulated radium dial...only one thin dime one tenth of a dollar... come closer son so you can see...notice how his fingers never 

 leave his hands as he performs these feats of magic.  

 Slices,dices. and juliennes,,,,,shaves ham so thin you're mother in law will never come back to eat supper.  And wouldn't you like to know what it is?   

 Mineral Oil soak...easy and ethical ...rivals polyurethane when it comes to fixing marbles.  Removes oxidation due to mineralization, greatly improves scratches and flaking.


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2012)

I still use the acid magic product as described in this earlier post. CAution needs to be used as described within the post,but it is much safer then muric acid. It will not cure sickness but,rust alge,stains ect are gone after a night of soaking and a little brushing,gloves and goggles are recommended

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-428324/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rd1550
> 
> step up and win a Yankee Wonder watch with a simulated radium dial...only one thin dime one tenth of a dollar... come closer son so you can see...notice how his fingers never
> 
> ...


 


 Hmmmm?


 PD


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2012)

I sprayed this one with a spray can of clear laquer . It was stained pretty good . Let some laquer run down inside the bottle and turn it back and forth till the inside was coated . I doubt that it would come off very easy , but it sure turned out pretty good . Would much rather have had it tumbled though . No one close around me that has a tumbler .


----------

